# NW monthly meets calendar 2019



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Please find below, 2019 meets calendar for north Manchester/Preston areas etc 

Monday 14th January - The Sandpiper
Tuesday 5th February - The Hoghton Arms
Wednesday 6th March - The Sandpiper
Thursday 4th April - The Hoghton Arms
Tuesday 7th May - The Sandpiper 
Wednesday 5th June - The Hoghton Arms
Thursday 4th July - The Sandpiper
Sunday 4th August - Blackpool Car Show

Addresses for the two venues are as follows:-

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Road
Bickerstaffe
Ormskirk L39 0HD
https://www.vintageinn.co.uk/restaurant ... ckerstaffe

The Hoghton Arms
Blackburn Road
Withnell
Preston PR6 8BL
https://www.hoghtonarmspub.co.uk/

Absolutely everyone is welcome, hope to see you there!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I shall be there. Good to catch up with folks this new year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to hear from you Mark, hope you had a good Christmas and New Year. See you next week.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for keeping things moving until Ken's replacement is up and running. Much appreciated.
See you there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Al, see you soon.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see everyone last night. We really must make more effort to actually attend TT meets in TTs - we only managed two last night out of the lot of us!! :lol: I'll be in my TT for the next one. 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Thanks for keeping things moving until *Ken's replacement *is up and running. Much appreciated.
> See you there


Well volunteered that man!  A great way to while away your pending retirement :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for keeping things moving until *Ken's replacement *is up and running. Much appreciated.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just a reminder that our next meet is on Tuesday (5th February) at The Hoghton Arms. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Jan 16, 2019)

hi cloud, how many people usually turn up for these events and is it all ages? im north west in cumbria, thanx


----------



## audiman786 (Feb 18, 2019)

Are there any meets in Manchester or Stockport?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> hi cloud, how many people usually turn up for these events and is it all ages? im north west in cumbria, thanx


Apologies for the delayed reply. The turnout varies with the time of year and weather - it could be 5 or 15!! Anyone is welcome, whether you come in your TT or not, and we have a variety of ages - currently from 20's to 50's.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

audiman786 said:


> Are there any meets in Manchester or Stockport?


Apologies for my delayed reply. Our nearest meet to you would be The Sandpiper in Bickerstaffe, but Dani holds meets which may be a bit closer for you https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1781762


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that we have a meet at The Sandpiper on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see everyone last night, shame about the weather though - it couldn't have been worse. Fingers crossed for a nicer evening next month.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick reminder about Wednesday's meet at The Hoghton Arms. It's the last one before Cleveleys Car Show, so will be finalising meet up times etc for Sunday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A big thanks to everyone who attended Cleveleys car show yesterday, it was a good turnout of immaculately presented cars. I can't believe how lucky we were with the weather, a perfect day!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for coming along to the meet/show yesterday. Apart from a short downpour, it was a glorious day. I'll post on here when the next meet up will be. Here are a couple of pics from yesterday.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the invite and was a very good day out 

My pics are similar to yours so won't upload them here!!


----------

